# Canadian Guitarist Brian Russell



## bobb

Just stumbled across this on youtube

[YOUTUBE]kI0eNAf9df8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bobb

Surprised there have been no responses. Brian Russell is one of Canada's top unknown guitar players.


----------



## ezcomes

wow...this guy is pretty good!
love the Tele too!


----------



## Mooh

Love the Tele Deluxe with the added pickup and circuits. He was well under my radar until now too. Thanks for the introduction!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bobb

Guess I should fill in some of the background. 

Brian Russell got his start with a Vancouver band called the Classics. For a while they were the band on the Vancouver segment of CBC's Let's Go TV show in the 60s. When he left the band, Bill Henderson came in. This led to an evolution over the years. The Classics(CFUN Classics for the local radio fanatics) evolved into the Collectors which later became Chilliwack. Back to Mr. Russell, he headed off to Toronto and became one of the top studio players in the 1970s. He played guitar and bass on CHCH-TVs In Session series from the 1980s. After moving back to Vancouver, he got the gig with Roger Whittaker traveling for 6 months then taking 6 months off. 

I lost touch with him in the early 90s, no idea what he is up to these days. He was one of the few players that actually made me nervous whenever we shared the same stage. Awesome player.

Playing bass on In Session behind Dr. John and Johnny Winter
[YOUTUBE]gnLWoG7o6fM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steadfastly

bobb said:


> Just stumbled across this on youtube
> 
> [YOUTUBE]kI0eNAf9df8[/YOUTUBE]


Nice player. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## WCGill

I just built an amp for his nephew. Guitars seem to run in the family


----------



## dseaman

Brian is retired now and living in Penticton, B.C. He did some work for me on my album, he is incredible and has become a great friend.


----------



## davetcan

Terrific playing and that is some seriously good tone.


----------



## cocobolo

bobb said:


> Guess I should fill in some of the background.
> 
> Brian Russell got his start with a Vancouver band called the Classics. For a while they were the band on the Vancouver segment of CBC's Let's Go TV show in the 60s. When he left the band, Bill Henderson came in. This led to an evolution over the years. The Classics(CFUN Classics for the local radio fanatics) evolved into the Collectors which later became Chilliwack. Back to Mr. Russell, he headed off to Toronto and became one of the top studio players in the 1970s. He played guitar and bass on CHCH-TVs In Session series from the 1980s. After moving back to Vancouver, he got the gig with Roger Whittaker traveling for 6 months then taking 6 months off.
> 
> I lost touch with him in the early 90s, no idea what he is up to these days. He was one of the few players that actually made me nervous whenever we shared the same stage. Awesome player.
> 
> Playing bass on In Session behind Dr. John and Johnny Winter
> [YOUTUBE]gnLWoG7o6fM[/YOUTUBE]


Good morning bobb...I just found this site and perhaps I can provide a bit more background on Brian.

We went to school together in Vancouver back in the dark ages, and I remember his dad buying him an acoustic Stella guitar for $20. He was playing a song on it the first day he got it. An absolute natural on the guitar. A short while later his dad got him a Les Paul Jr. and from there it wasn't long until he graduated to a beautiful Greitsch. 

Before the CFUN Classics, in which Fred Latremouille played drums for awhile, his very first band was the Tremolos. Older brother John was the lead man, I played rhythm and for the love of me I cannot remember the name of our drummer. I think it's the old timers' settling in.

From there it was the Versatiles and John Laverock came on board with his Hammond chord organ. Actually, I think John was with us when we were still the Tremolos.

Life goes on and most of us got married and moved around and I haven't seen Brian now for probably 50 years. I must try to track him down to say a big Hello. Believe me, I hear you about the nervous part! He's truly the best guitar player I have ever heard in person.

Keith


----------



## cocobolo

WCGill said:


> I just built an amp for his nephew. Guitars seem to run in the family


Sorry that I am coming to this thread so late WCGill, but I take it that you must know Gillian, Brian's younger sister. I think she is still singing with her band is she not? I see that you are in Medicine Hat if that is what the MH stands for. My dad is buried there. If you see this, perhaps you would be kind enough to pm me and I will give you my contact details. I would love to re-connect with Brian after all these years. Thank you.


----------



## WCGill

PM'd.......


----------



## cocobolo

Bill, with many thanks to you for the help I have been able to make contact! Great long chat with his nephew which got me through to both Brian and his sister Gillian. Sadly I learned that older brother John has passed away from cancer about 5 or 6 years ago.

Keith

P. S. Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## HolyMole

cocobolo said:


> Bill, with many thanks to you for the help I have been able to make contact! Great long chat with his nephew which got me through to both Brian and his sister Gillian. Sadly I learned that older brother John has passed away from cancer about 5 or 6 years ago.
> 
> Keith
> 
> P. S. Happy New Year to everyone!


I just happened to come across this site while doing a Google search for Brian Russell. I know Brian only to say "hello", but can report that he is alive and well, and performing once or twice a week down here in Zihuatanejo, Guerrero, Mexico. In fact, he's playing tonight, at Barracruda Bar in Zihua, with bass guitarist Steve Calvert, and whoever else might sit-in. Brian has been here in Zihua for several months, and spent last winter down here as well. Steve Calvert originally comes from the Belfair, WA area, and now lives full-time in Zihua. Some other guitarists who have been playing here in Zihua for the past few years are Allen Alto, also from the Belfair, WA area, and Don "Scotty" Scott, blues guitar and vocals, originally from Minneapolis, who also spends much of his winters here.


----------



## Bob Brough

dseaman said:


> Brian is retired now and living in Penticton, B.C. He did some work for me on my album, he is incredible and has become a great friend.


Hello! My name is Bob Brough (bruff), and I was a friend of Brian’s back in Toronto. I’ve been trying to reach him just to say hello and catch up. Please let Brian know and ask him to call or text me at 461-763-6703, and/or email [email protected].
I so glad that I happened upon this post?


----------

